
R: Data Visualization by Hadley Wickham - staplung
http://r4ds.had.co.nz/data-visualisation.html
======
minimaxir
This is a 10x better ggplot2 tutorial than anything I've ever written.
Granted, I wouldn't expect anything less.

The biggest strength of ggplot2 is the sheer amount of things you can do and
get something presentable with only 2-3 lines of code. (something which can't
be said about base R, despite a submission a couple months ago to the
contrary)

------
staplung
Hadley Wickham is the creator of ggplot2. His online book _R for Data Science_
has a chapter on visualization which, besides being a good tutorial on using
ggplot2, happens to be the most concise explanation of the theory that informs
its design (the grammar of graphics).

